
Computer Engineering (A DEC View of Hardware Systems Design) - _acme
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/gbell/Computer_Engineering/index.html
======
ChuckMcM
Wow that is a painful way to read this excellent book.

For a long time hard copies of this book would go for $200 to $300 on Ebay,
being bought by computer collectors and general computer knowledge archivists.
There is so much solid information in it about computer design, the tradeoffs,
the engineering that it really should be on anyone's bookshelf who is serious
about systems.

~~~
bkjano
and a good scan is available at
[https://archive.org/details/bitsavers_decBooksBeng_37322315](https://archive.org/details/bitsavers_decBooksBeng_37322315)

